# kochen 150+



## kyubi (30. November 2007)

ich bin escht an verzfeifeln ich fin keinen lehrer oder sowas der über 150 bringt dh ich steck bei fest und komm net weiter


----------



## Pomela (30. November 2007)

liest du meine Signatur...


----------



## kyubi (30. November 2007)

thx


----------



## Romadour (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pomela schrieb:


> liest du meine Signatur...



Leider Hast Du keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Wo ?

MfG Romadour


----------



## Romadour (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es anscheinend keiner weiss oder nicht verraten will und Pomela keine Sig hat. 
Hab ich es nun selbst herausgefunden....

Für die jenigen , die auch das Problem haben keine Sig zu sehen...

Buch kaufen!!! Wo? In Desolace in der Schattenflucht...

MfG Romadour


----------



## Logeras (20. Januar 2008)

Romadour schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer aufmerksam hier im Bereich liest der findet die Antwort auch hier : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=28108


----------



## Romadour (20. Januar 2008)

Logeras schrieb:


> Wer aufmerksam hier im Bereich liest der findet die Antwort auch hier : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=28108




Hey das ja noch besser ! thx....

Allerdings hatte ich in der Sufu "kochen 150+" eingegeben und mich dann auch nicht weiter bemüht , sry...

Aber nochmals thx... Hatte es ja schon raus bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

